# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Dream About Plane Crash Victims

## kc1895

******************Disclaimer:  There may be some triggering thoughts about self-harm in this post, please be advised*************************


I've been going through some great depression recently and my thoughts have taken me somewhere I haven't been for a very long time.  The idea of taking my own life has not been an option for me, but my recent desperation and despair has made me gravely afraid of a grim future.  I felt as though there is no point in battling through my depression and giving up might just be an ultimate solution (just irrational thoughts I know).  This is where something happened that made me wonder if some sort of "divine intervention" (for lack of better words) is helping me through these crazy times.

Last night, I had a very vivid dream that I could not stop thinking about.  I dreamed about the plane crash victims of the Germanwings flight (where the pilot with previous mental health issues flew the plane down the mountain.)  I dreamed that I was on the plane with the passengers, although I could not remember too much detail.  Then I was outside on a different plane overlooking the crash site.  I remembered seeing the black charred remnants of the fire from the crash, and trees that were burnt with a large blackened area that spread across the forest.  It was then that I cried for the victims of the crash.  That was mostly all I could remember.  

I'm not sure what to make of this dream, but I do believe that there is a lot of power in those kinds of dreams.  What I took away from it was that those people did not have a choice to live or die.  It also made me reflect on what if I was on the flight, terrified and begging for my life and for the plane to not crash.  This was surely a contradiction of what I've been feeling, however.  How could I be wanting to end my life one minute, and then pleading to not die the next?

Has anyone else had dreams that gave you epiphanies or revealed truths you've never realized before?  Perhaps dreams that don't come from your own mind but outside sources?

----------


## Ironman

The people on the plane likely did not know what was going on and you were trying to jump back in time or something.
This also is a sign of lack of confidence or having expectations that are too high and easy to fail.

----------


## Antidote

I think it's easy to have a death wish when you're depressed because you want a permanent escape. But to actually be confronted by death, the real possibility of it, it's often impossible to override your instincts to cling to life. I think only in cases of extreme suffering and despair where every waking minute is too much to handle can you really truly accept death and your instincts to keep living finally wane. Your dream was probably showing you how unpredictable and tremulous life can be, and gave you a different perspective of life and death.

----------


## Antidote

> Has anyone else had dreams that gave you epiphanies or revealed truths you've never realized before?  Perhaps dreams that don't come from your own mind but outside sources?



Forgot to answer this bit, but, yes. When you are asleep the brain is still active, and exploring. If you spend a lot of time thinking about something it doesn't just stop when you go to sleep. Sometimes I'll be fixated on something that happened, trying to understand something. I'll go to sleep, wake up, and in the morning, I'll suddenly 'get it'. 

http://www.livescience.com/8373-drea...-revealed.html

----------


## Cuchculan

Dreams can be our fears. Mixed with the things we take in on a day to day basis. Imagine the brain like a big computer. it has to sort out what we took in during the day. It sorts it into long term memory. ( Things we need to remember ) and short term memory ( things that are not important ). Also we have latent dream content. This is the BS content of all our dreams. It means nothing at all. Thrown in there to make the dream play out like a real life scene. There is a lot going on as we sleep. But if you take the pilot who crashed that plane. He was depressed. The original poster suffers from depression. We have a connection straight away. Depression. If the pilot could do something like that, could anybody with depression? It might not play out as if the dreamer is asking such a question. The fact that he dreamt about this pilot is a question in itself. We read about such things. We do wonder if we could do that exact same thing. Does depression make people do such things. Have we go anything to be worried about. That crash took place a good while back. Yet it lingered in the subconscious mind of the dreamer for this long. If you where to ask me why? I would guess because of the depression connection. Not that life can be taken away so easily. If that was the message in the dream, we could dream about the many shootings that take place by random strangers. The dream has to be connected in some way to the dreamer. The dream hung on to the memory of this one disaster. We don't do that for no reason at all. More a fear based dream. Just my own opinion.

----------

